# Game #50: Phoenix Suns (28-21) @ New Orleans Hornets (26-21) - 2/1



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PMPST
Where: New Orleans Arena - New Orleans, LA
TV: NBATV, local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 115-111 OT @ Houston Rockets*












*Phoenix Suns (28-21) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* New Orleans Hornets (26-21)

Starters: 





































PG Darren Collison | SG Marcus Thorton | SF Peja Stojakovic | PF David West | C Emeka Okafor 
* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*
[default advisory until Suns start winning some games]​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think Suns have found a little groove. . . . . but nothing too serious where we should start expecting consistent play out of them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

59-46, Suns up at the half. 


Hornets were right there with them until late 2nd. Stream wasn't working but I was paying attention to the scoreboard. I did watch most of the 1st qrter.


Amare 15 pts (6-9), 4 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lopez is such a different player since becoming a starter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

76-61 Suns with 3:53 left

Amare and Lopez with 16 pts each.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's putting the trade rumors behind him last 2 games. I think he's taking it out on the rim with some of the dunks. Tonight with 20 pts and 10 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

85-70, Suns at the end of 3. 

Need to stay on them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hornets on an 11-2 run. :banghead:

This is why they needed to stay on em. Hornets team plays hard. 

91-83, Suns with 6:18 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye silencing them with a couple of deep jumpers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God****ingdamnit. Back to back 3's by Collison and Thornton .

Frye misses a 3, and then Thornton drives in and1. Missed the FT. 4 pt game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns with 7 secs on s hot clock. Hill with the jumper and1.


Miss by Thornton and rebound Suns.

Hill beats the shot clock with a jumper. 

105-98, Suns with 36 secs lrft.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 109, Hornets 100*


Amare 25 pts (10-20), 12 rebs


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wth? Suns have won three in a row now? Did they change the drinking water there or something?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

haha ^ I know, it's really strange to see Suns reeling of 3 straight victories. But I really think that Maverick game put them into a little rhythm.


----------

